
Show HN: Mask R-CNN Neural Network for Mapping Sport Fields in OpenStreetMap - jasonremillard
https://github.com/jremillard/images-to-osm
======
francisofascii
This is impressive. I wonder if a similar technique could be used to identify
parking lots. The U.S. seems to have an over abundance of parking lots, so it
would be cool to back up that perception with real data.

~~~
jasonremillard
Thanks! It would probably work well for parking lots, but there are a
horrifying number of them. I don’t think the OSM community would tolerate such
a large import.

~~~
rmc
You don't have to do an import, you could just have a MapRoulette challenge.
Or some sort of JOSM todo plugin, so people could whiz from one to the next

------
Mediterraneo10
I mapped quite a bit of Morocco while traveling through there recently.
Interestingly, I find that a lot of sports fields in villages are for both
football and basketball, but the basketball structures aren't visible from
aerial imagery. Rather you will know they are there only if you actually see
the pitch with your own eyes. So, while automatically identifying
leisure=pitch might be possible with neural networks, the tagging still needs
a human being to visit the site in order to be complete.

~~~
jasonremillard
This is just for the US North East. Football and basketballs fields are never
shared because basketball fields are always paved.

------
edshiro
Very interesting! I recently finished reading the paper on Mask R-CNN and find
it's a very neat addition to the R-CNN family.

What are some of the issues that you encountered with the implementation of
Mask R-CNN or the training phase for example?

------
riordan
This is awesome and exactly the kind of thing that can give the OSM Armchair
Mappers some very accurate superpowers.

It'd be great to see this fed into the OSM Tasking Manager [1] or
Maproulette[2] for folks to validate (and then build even stronger training
data).

[1]: [http://tasks.openstreetmap.us/](http://tasks.openstreetmap.us/) [2]:
[http://maproulette.org/](http://maproulette.org/)

~~~
maxerickson
If I understand correctly the creator has already validated the output for
much of the Northeast.

(They've proposed an import:
[https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/imports/2017-Decem...](https://lists.openstreetmap.org/pipermail/imports/2017-December/005319.html)
)

